# Need help finding an OST



## NismoZ (Jul 12, 2010)

So there's this fairly unheard-of game called SkyRoads. It was released for DOS in 1993. I'm looking for at least the theme for Red Heat Road 1, but everything would be nice. I've looked everywhere I could think of (a.k.a. Google and Kingdom Hearts Insider Downloads) and couldn't find it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 13, 2010)

Roads 1, 2, and 3.

The rest should be findable in related videos.

btw this game's soundtrack is fucking amazing

EDIT: Full OST, courtesy of Blue Moon Software.


----------

